# Seven in a Prius, and my first tip



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Had one of my more memorable rides last night around 2 a.m. Got a ping, and then a call - asking if I had room for five passengers. I told 'em I had a Prius so probably not...and maybe they should split the group. He said I was the only driver that showed on the map so maybe they could squeeze in. I said I would drive over (just a few blocks) and they could decide.

As it turned out, there were six of them so lucky guy got to sit in the front passenger seat, and the other five wound up in the back seat. We had two different destinations so first guy paid the whole bill, and second guy added a $20 cash tip.

I told 'em "No tipping expected," and they said "OH NO, we're bartenders...we tip!" 

The conversation was pretty interesting too!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

And next time.... a cop might give you a ticket, that will screw your driving record,
that might lead to Uber suspending you.
Not to mention if there is an accident you are screwed and sued for everything you got....
and Uber won't cover you cause they don't cover illegal activities.

Sorry, not trying to be a dick but you should seriously think about these things.
We drive so much and our income depends on it, our chance
of getting tickets and accidents are way up there.
We have to be extra careful, the odds are against us.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

You had the advantage of knowing the number of passengers before you got there. You could have saved yourself a trip to see them. I personally would have canceled and asked then to get a large vehicle . Xl or suv. It ended up well for you but in most cases those are one star rides if they end up splitting their group


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You heard 5 on the phone.

4 pax max for x.

Cancel, go offline.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Oddly - for adults in Virginia - seat belts are not required in the back seat.

But I really appreciate the feedback as I am very new at this!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

My taxi was a priusV station wagon. 
One night I got some drunk kids from a bar and they lifted a trunk door and commented that they could fit more people in there.
I told them to stop ****ing around.
After a 20 minute ride they pulled out 2 of their buddies out of the trunk who were just laying down over there.
Priuses these days are crazy big


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> My taxi was a priusV station wagon.
> One night I got some drunk kids from a bar and they lifted a trunk door and commented that they could fit more people in there.
> I told them to stop ****ing around.
> After a 20 minute ride they pulled out 2 of their buddies out of the trunk who were just laying down over there.
> Priuses these days are crazy big


I guess you are lucky they were sober enough. The ones in trunk could have passed out and their friend could have forgotten about them . Then they would have scared you and your passengers later when they got up


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Had one of my more memorable rides last night around 2 a.m. Got a ping, and then a call - asking if I had room for five passengers. I told 'em I had a Prius so probably not...and maybe they should split the group. He said I was the only driver that showed on the map so maybe they could squeeze in. I said I would drive over (just a few blocks) and they could decide.
> 
> As it turned out, there were six of them so lucky guy got to sit in the front passenger seat, and the other five wound up in the back seat. We had two different destinations so first guy paid the whole bill, and second guy added a $20 cash tip.
> 
> ...


You told them, "no tipping expected?" Are you high or just independently wealthy?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Had one of my more memorable rides last night around 2 a.m. Got a ping, and then a call - asking if I had room for five passengers. I told 'em I had a Prius so probably not...and maybe they should split the group. He said I was the only driver that showed on the map so maybe they could squeeze in. I said I would drive over (just a few blocks) and they could decide.
> 
> As it turned out, there were six of them so lucky guy got to sit in the front passenger seat, and the other five wound up in the back seat. We had two different destinations so first guy paid the whole bill, and second guy added a $20 cash tip.
> 
> ...


Sorry but this is just idiotic. You were very lucky to not get ticketed. Hope you don't make s habit of this. Why risk your neck for them?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ubers training really is outstanding.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Sorry but this is just idiotic. You were very lucky to not get ticketed. Hope you don't make s habit of this. Why risk your neck for them?


I agree. Drivers need to stop taking more passengers than they are allowed to legally. First off its dumb both because of potential ticket but also insurance risk. That dumbass begging to take all 5 bc its only a few blocks will be the first to sue you bc you had too many people in the car. And you'll lose likely without any insurance protection.

From my perspective what's worse is it wastes your fellow driver's time and costs us money. If all drivers just told passengers no take an XL or split up into 2 cars pax would eventually catch on. Instead i have to waste my time arguing with people to get out of my car and that I don't care if your last driver did it. He was a dumbass.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

what's this getting ticketed stuff? you arent allowed to have 7 people in a prius? exactly what ticket is issued for that


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> And next time.... a cop might give you a ticket, that will screw your driving record,
> that might lead to Uber suspending you.
> Not to mention if there is an accident you are screwed and sued for everything you got....
> and Uber won't cover you cause they don't cover illegal activities.
> ...


That's right they don't cover illegal activities. They only perform them!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> what's this getting ticketed stuff? you arent allowed to have 7 people in a prius? exactly what ticket is issued for that


Some states have laws around how many people can be inside a vehicle. Illinois law is one person per seat belt. I can't remember if it's a moving violation or just a municipality (parking) ticket. Some folks here have said their state doesn't have a law.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Some states have laws around how many people can be inside a vehicle. Illinois law is one person per seat belt. I can't remember if it's a moving violation or just a municipality (parking) ticket. Some folks here have said their state doesn't have a law.


ah okay. well that's it, a state by state thing


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

There may also be rules about this in your municipalities taxi rules which may apply and then who knows what ubers insurance would say. It is just not worth the risk


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

You aren't just over the passenger limit at that point, but you are well over your vehicles weight limit as well. All those passengers take a serious toll on your suspension and brakes. Just say no, or offer to make two trips.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> You aren't just over the passenger limit at that point, but you are well over your vehicles weight limit as well. All those passengers take a serious toll on your suspension and brakes. Just say no, or offer to make two
> 
> ubers insurance will not pay out if you're overloaded, and needless to say neither will your own


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

suewho said:


> Ubers training really is outstanding.


They should educate riders as well. In the rider app under the map of your location, there two buttons that say uberX and UberXL. How hard would it be squeeze in

"uberX: 1-4 passengers"
"uberXL: up to 6 passengers"

Or even just a little pop-up in the confirmation page.

Had to deal with this shit last Saturday. Got to the pax house, it was a group of 5. I told them the "one passenger per seat belt" line, explained I could get ticketed, they still insisted on squeezing in. Offered to split them up with my code or told them to request an XL, they opted for the latter. Canceled the trip and it didn't look like they figured it out, as I got pinged by them again lol


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Educate riders? No, no , no, that might detract from riders experience. everyone knows the riders experience is key. **** the drivers, they're a dime a dozen.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Oddly - for adults in Virginia - seat belts are not required in the back seat.
> 
> But I really appreciate the feedback as I am very new at this!


 Great job!!! If you can fit em take them!!! I do it all the time and never got a ticket. Cops have much bigger fish to fry.

Congrats on the $20 tip. Screw what uber says about tips. They have no business telling anyone whether or not they should tip.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Sorry but this is just idiotic. You were very lucky to not get ticketed. Hope you don't make s habit of this. Why risk your neck for them?


 No it's not if you can fit'em. How do you except to make any money during a bar rush. Cop have more important things to do.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

People who accept 5 or more pax are not taking the job seriously - it might be okay if you were driving friends in a normal circumstance, but when it involves your whole livelihood and then take into account all the legal parameters, you must be prudent. I believe this is partially Uber's responsibility since drivers are more concerned about 5 stars and acceptance rates rather than actual safety and professionalism. I am glad however that forums like this exist, since when I started ubering, I too made some rookie mistakes.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

I have you beat- had 9, including me, in my Prius on my 3rd ride (won't do it again). A couple in the front passenger seat, 5 in back, and the last guy in the trunk. I made it work.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Risky move. Good thing it worked out for you. I better get a good tip and/or 5 star rating for going above and beyond like that.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

just drive said:


> I guess you are lucky they were sober enough. The ones in trunk could have passed out and their friend could have forgotten about them . Then they would have scared you and your passengers later when they got up


I was just imaging this scenario. It would have been hilarious.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I was just imaging this scenario. It would have been hilarious.


Something similar happened to my friend.while working valet at a club. A drunk guy from a group borrowed his friends extra key and went to the back of their van that we had parked and passed out. So later that night, my friend goes to get the van when the rest of the group is ready to leave. The passed out guy wakes up when the van starts moving and my friend freaks out when he sees the guy in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

just drive said:


> Something similar happened to my friend.while working valet at a club. A drunk guy from a group borrowed his friends extra key and went to the back of their van that we had parked and passed out. So later that night, my friend goes to get the van when the rest of the group is ready to leave. The passed out guy wakes up when the van starts moving and my friend freaks out when he sees the guy in the rear view mirror.


OMG! I might have had heart attack if I were in your friends place. LOL


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about getting a ticket or wear and tear on your car. BUT, If you get in accident and someone is injured or killed your finished. You might be held responsible in criminal court. You will definitely be held liable in civil court.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> what's this getting ticketed stuff? you arent allowed to have 7 people in a prius? exactly what ticket is issued for that


Perhaps they would consider the car overloaded?

In the UK you would probably get nicked for a Construction and Use offence.

Carrying more punters than your car can take legally is not a good idea.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Oddly - for adults in Virginia - seat belts are not required in the back seat.
> 
> But I really appreciate the feedback as I am very new at this!


Seatbelts should be optional for adults everywhere. It's just another law to keep stupid people alive, just like helmet laws. If we allowed the stupid to kill themselves, we'd be paying less in welfare.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Great job!!! If you can fit em take them!!! I do it all the time and never got a ticket. Cops have much bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Congrats on the $20 tip. Screw what uber says about tips. They have no business telling anyone whether or not they should tip.


Are you on the windup?

Either that or you are immature and reckless


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> They should educate riders as well. In the rider app under the map of your location, there two buttons that say uberX and UberXL. How hard would it be squeeze in
> 
> "uberX: 1-4 passengers"
> "uberXL: up to 6 passengers"
> ...


Proves what I already know about your average Uber pax: they know about the XL option, they are just purposefully requesting an X because they're cheap. That's the audience that Uber targets. I send a text message to all of my pax, and I still get people thinking that they can squeeze 5 or 6.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Had one of my more memorable rides last night around 2 a.m. Got a ping, and then a call - asking if I had room for five passengers. I told 'em I had a Prius so probably not...and maybe they should split the group. He said I was the only driver that showed on the map so maybe they could squeeze in. I said I would drive over (just a few blocks) and they could decide.
> 
> As it turned out, there were six of them so lucky guy got to sit in the front passenger seat, and the other five wound up in the back seat. We had two different destinations so first guy paid the whole bill, and second guy added a $20 cash tip.
> 
> ...


Who's going to pay for your future mechanical.failures since you overloaded the car?

I think a better alternative would've been to make two trips. You would've made more money and not stressed out the car. Even though there is no damage now, who knows the long term effect it will have on the car. Maybe hair line crack in an axle. Not something I would do. Way to much liability to assume for such a low,wage.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Great job!!! If you can fit em take them!!! I do it all the time and never got a ticket. Cops have much bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Congrats on the $20 tip. Screw what uber says about tips. They have no business telling anyone whether or not they should tip.


_experienced drivers in the livery business ,would never have more people that the vehicle seats. Imagine having an accident with a vehicle loaded with people? First off, I bet you are using your personal insurance? So the accident would not be covered.Now you will be sued by all the people you stuffed in your car. Never worth it.
_


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Seatbelts should be optional for adults everywhere. It's just another law to keep stupid people alive, just like helmet laws. If we allowed the stupid to kill themselves, we'd be paying less in welfare.


Do you realize that for every person that is killed in a car accident there are at least 10 others that get severely injured ? And each of those severely injured generate HUGE medical costs ? So with your theory of not requiring seat belts, we wouldn't just get the stupid people dead. What we would end up with is even more astronomical car insurance premiums for everybody, including people like you and me (presumably the not stupid ones.....).


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Glad I got a huge Vic and don't mind telling 
*"Everyone get the **** out."*
"Aww come awn man-"
*"Don't care. Go kill yourselves."
*
Boston's a very unique place. We don't try and hide our feelings, a lot of us just get it all out there.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> ah okay. well that's it, a state by state thing


Not only that Bart, the vehicle manufacturers have a plate on the car stating the maximum number of passengers. Have an accident exceeding that number and NO insurance company will pay out, the cops will hit you for negligent driving.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> No it's not if you can fit'em. How do you except to make any money during a bar rush. Cop have more important things to do.


You are kidding I hope.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DCUber said:


> Do you realize that for every person that is killed in a car accident there are at least 10 others that get severely injured ? And each of those severely injured generate HUGE medical costs ? So with your theory of not requiring seat belts, we wouldn't just get the stupid people dead. What we would end up with is even more astronomical car insurance premiums for everybody, including people like you and me (presumably the not stupid ones.....).


I would argue that the 10 that get hurt aren't killed because they are wearing seat belts. If you don't require seatbelts, a higher percentage would be killed instead of injured, reducing costs.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I would argue that the 10 that get hurt aren't killed because they are wearing seat belts. If you don't require seatbelts, a higher percentage would be killed instead of injured, reducing costs.


Your terrible logic reminds me of that ad campaign where the tobacco companies tried to argue that they were doing a public service for the very reason you describe. It didn't work out too well for them.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Your terrible logic reminds me of that ad campaign where the tobacco companies tried to argue that they were doing a public service for the very reason you describe. It didn't work out too well for them.


Good ideas aren't always popular ones. Popular ideas aren't always good ones.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

The reason it's not a good idea is because all it considers is financial obligations, not moral ones. Humanity's condition is very dark, but it has not yet entered the brave new world of 0% morality, where you would kill a man standing next to you because you are hungry. Why not? I'm hungry; he's meat. What's the problem?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The reason it's not a good idea is because all it considers is financial obligations, not moral ones. Humanity's condition is very dark, but it has not yet entered the brave new world of 0% morality, where you would kill a man standing next to you because you are hungry. Why not? I'm hungry; he's meat. What's the problem?


I would disagree that my position is not a moral one. The basis of the morality is individual rights. I believe that you have the right to do with your body what you want to do. I am against laws that restrict individual freedoms that do not affect others. For instance, suicide is illegal. If someone wants to take their own life (the one thing that people can actually own), what right does a government have to say that you can't do that? If you can't decide to die if you want to, what freedom can you actually have? Following on to that would be the right to do whatever drugs you want to do. However, if you choose to damage yourself, it is not society's obligation to sober you up. With individual rights come individual responsibilities. Prostitution; if you want to earn money this way, why should you not be able to? One might argue social diseases. But the fact is that these diseases are well known and propagate even without prostitution; just look at your average college campus. Again, people need to have individual responsibility. I would argue that it is immoral to force people to pay for the mistakes of others as this action takes food off of the table of the families who make good decisions to subsidize the poor decisions of others. Because of his subsidy, bad decisions are encouraged and people continue to make them. How are these subsidies provided? Through taxation of course, which is done by force. So in the current system, people who make bad decisions are subsidized by those who make good decisions through force of government. Where is the moral gem in that?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

If people weren't able to commit suicide, then suicide would not be such a terrible problem in this country. The reason it is illegal is so that there might be a tiny chance for them to be stopped. Suicide is never a good idea, RideshareGuru. Any problems you are trying to avoid in the physical realm will only be more acutely present in the spirit world. Do you really want to become another tree in the suicide forest?










I know you silly libertarians think you know all the right answers, and that the government could NEVER be right. But you know what, sometimes it is. Sometimes the state knows better.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> If people weren't able to commit suicide, then suicide would not be such a terrible problem in this country. The reason it is illegal is so that there might be a tiny chance for them to be stopped. Suicide is never a good idea, RideshareGuru. Any problems you are trying to avoid in the physical realm will only be more acutely present in the spirit world. Do you really want to become another tree in the suicide forest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, you assume that there is a "spirit world". Second of all, if you are a terminal cancer patient who endures daily pain and suffering in a bed and constantly defecate on yourself with no chance of recovery, how is life preferable to death? Not allowing suicide makes the state a torture agent. So, basically you advocate for torturing people through force of the state to force your religious views upon them. Who has the moral high ground now?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> First of all, you assume that there is a "spirit world". Second of all, if you are a terminal cancer patient who endures daily pain and suffering in a bed and constantly defecate on yourself with no chance of recovery, how is life preferable to death? Not allowing suicide makes the state a torture agent. So, basically you advocate for torturing people through force of the state to force your religious views upon them. Who has the moral high ground now?


Poor RideshareGuru. If you knew the truth, you would know that there is always hope, even in the most dire of circumstances.

One more thing: sometimes people without seat belts buckled can become human projectiles. This is one social good reason why seat belts are required . http://www.ksl.com/?sid=26954581


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

For a second I thought I'm in the wrong forum.
This starts to feel like a Physiology course at collage.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Poor RideshareGuru. If you knew the truth, you would know that there is always hope, even in the most dire of circumstances.
> 
> One more thing: sometimes people without seat belts buckled can become human projectiles. This is one social good reason why seat belts are required . http://www.ksl.com/?sid=26954581


So, if the projectiled person still lives after his accident and has caused harm to another person as a result of becoming a projectile, sue him; if he's dead, sue his estate. And you also take the typical religious view of "I know I'm right, therefore I need no evidence to support my position". But regardless if hope exists or not, what gives a government bureaucrat the right to make life and death decisions in a situation in which he has absolutely no interest in the outcome? The only person who can morally make those decisions is the individual who bears the consequences and responsibilities of his own decisions.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm sure the person who breaks his neck because of a human projectile will take great solace in the fact he can sue the moron who didn't buckle up. Yup, much better to be a paraplegic millionaire than a person with minimal injuries, because the second one means the big bad government has to actually require something of the citizenry.

And like I said before, 40,000 suicides happen in America each year. The big bad government isn't stopping them, but they at least have down on paper that it is wrong. Because it is.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I'm sure the person who breaks his neck because of a human projectile will take great solace in the fact he can sue the moron who didn't buckle up. Yup, much better to be a paraplegic millionaire than a person with minimal injuries, because the second one means the big bad government has to actually require something of the citizenry.
> 
> And like I said before, 40,000 suicides happen in America each year. The big bad government isn't stopping them, but they at least have down on paper that it is wrong. Because it is.


The government is stopping countless suicides, in just the situations that I described, the so-called "death with dignity" cases. Oregon has a death with dignity law on the books, and I applaud them for that, but it still requires a suffering person to jump through legal hurdles. There are consequences to every decision made, especially ones with government force behind them. Here's one today from Australia: http://news.yahoo.com/major-police-operation-unfolding-sydney-235744145.html

The Australian government bans the carrying of firearms by the public. As a result, a criminal terrorist took an illegal gun into a cafe and held 15 people hostage. One was killed and one was wounded. If the citizens had been allowed to carry guns to protect themselves, incidents like this would be much less frequent, and the chances that an innocent would have been killed are reduced. People like to argue that someone meaning to shoot the terrorist might shoot an innocent. But the question then becomes, who would you rather have a gun; the terrorist, or a good guy? Saying "neither" isn't a valid option because as pointed out, the terrorist had a gun and they are already illegal, so obviously the laws didn't stop him.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

On the other hand, if you allow just any dolt off the street to get a gun, you get America. You know, the place where mass school shootings are becoming so commonplace they barely even make the news anymore.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/18/us/weeklong-u-s-gun-violence/

Interesting fact: most gun crimes occur in "gun free zones". I wonder why that is.......You never let facts get in the way of your opinions, do you?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not exactly anti-gun though. If you want to know the true reason for the school shootings, it's actually the damn pharmaceutical industry. Seriously: every mass school shooter has been a male kid on or coming off of some kind of drug regimen.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I'm not exactly anti-gun though. If you want to know the true reason for the school shootings, it's actually the damn pharmaceutical industry. Seriously: every mass school shooter has been a male kid on or coming off of some kind of drug regimen.


Most people who claim to be anti-gun aren't, they're just anti-gun for individuals, they want the police and military to have all the guns. Bad things tend to happen when power gets concentrated like that. I'm not sure if your last statement is true or not because I have no intention of looking up medical records for several individuals. However, what it does say is that individuals should take steps to defend themselves and their families wherever they are and government intervention in the form of gun restrictions actually hurts people. Interesting meme:


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know which I'm more offended by 

The overloading of pax

Or that he actually declined the tip after taking the risk


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I'm not exactly anti-gun though. If you want to know the true reason for the school shootings, it's actually the damn pharmaceutical industry. Seriously: every mass school shooter has been a male kid on or coming off of some kind of drug regimen.


Guru completely owned you on the death with dignity argument, and all the theoretical, experience-free reasoning in your "I'm a first year undergrad in a political science class" platitudes doesn't change that. 
I will add to your anti-resume:
- watching a loved one die from cancer
-working at a hospital and observing the mortal body beyond scientific hope for life 
*You, sir, are unburdened by genius. *


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I don't know which I'm more offended by
> 
> The overloading of pax
> 
> Or that he actually declined the tip after taking the risk


Stupidity, you are offended by stupidity.....


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Guru completely owned you on the death with dignity argument, and all the theoretical, experience-free reasoning in your "I'm a first year undergrad in a political science class" platitudes doesn't change that.
> I will add to your anti-resume:
> - watching a loved one die from cancer
> -working at a hospital and observing the mortal body beyond scientific hope for life
> *You, sir, are unburdened by genius. *


If you say so. I have no interest in arguing with you, SgtMurphy.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You are kidding I hope.


 no im not, considering the below mini wage rates drivers make on this fares, more pax more money!!! save on gas


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> If you say so. I have no interest in arguing with you, SgtMurphy.


My interest in hollering outside your cabin is the notorious neandertholic murderer as your profile picture, and only now have I noticed that you are from Boston and somehow still tie in all topics to your faith in "State" intervention. 
This makes me believe that, if you vote, you do so along with the other incurious big state leftists who:
-Voted for an idolize a lying fake Native American Harvard hypocrit for a Senator.
-Perpetuates the spending of 400% of the national average (and NH) on each mile of road for repairs/upkeep.
-Votes for a perpetually rising gas tax tied to CPI, which in turn also pushes up CPI.
-Spends the highest nationally in welfare benefits, with an average layabout making the private sector equivalent of $62,000 in pay for doing nothing. 
So you might be able to see how I view you as relating to my life in a negative way, and at the least existing on this site for workers and communicating a painful ignorance on almost every topic.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> My interest in hollering outside your cabin is the notorious neandertholic murderer as your profile picture


If you were to talk about the Man of Steel that way in Russia, you would be likely beaten to a pulp, sir.



SgtMurphy said:


> -Voted for an idolize a lying fake Native American Harvard hypocrit for a Senator.


She's been doing great, thank you.



SgtMurphy said:


> -Perpetuates the spending of 400% of the national average (and NH) on each mile of road for repairs/upkeep.


It provides jobs and much needed maintenance work to the streets.



SgtMurphy said:


> -Votes for a perpetually rising gas tax tied to CPI, which in turn also pushes up CPI.


Damn straight I did. It's a shame it didn't pass.



SgtMurphy said:


> -Spends the highest nationally in welfare benefits, with an average layabout making the private sector equivalent of $62,000 in pay for doing nothing.


It provides the economic equivalent of jobs and happy citizens who are loyal to the state.

Face it. Massachusetts is, and always has been, the city upon a hill. The state that all the other states aspire to be. Massachusetts workers are happy, economically prosperous, and that buzz word everyone always loves: "innovative."


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> If you were to talk about the Man of Steel that way in Russia, you would be likely beaten to a pulp, sir.
> 
> She's been doing great, thank you.
> 
> ...


So, what happens when the loyal masses of welfare recipients outnumber those who pay-in to the state's coffers? The median income in MA is only slightly above the welfare amount. Kind of hard to keep a workforce in place when people can make just as much sitting at home.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> If you were to talk about the Man of Steel that way in Russia, you would be likely beaten to a pulp, sir.
> *It's wise that instead of speaking to the actual history of the great purges under this genocidal madman, you point to a hypothetical that would never occur. I've no desire to visit the depressing chunk of ice two decades removed from an AIDS epidemic like that in sub-Saharan Africa,
> With neo-nazi vodka gulpers who shoot down civilian aircraft, murder and subjugate sovereign nations and oppress gays and ethnic and religious minorities in a manner that would make Ferguson look like an ACLU ice cream social at Harvard Law.*
> 
> ...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll be ignoring the parts of your post that are filled with insults & conjecture, especially the part about the Jewel Of Boston, Elizabeth Warren (I suppose you loved Scott Brown then? That corporate puppet).

I did however want to comment on your "two-tier society" answer:

Of course the state creates a two-tier society. What else are we supposed to do with the people who generate no profit for themselves? Shall we let them starve in the street, like the other barbarian states do?

No, instead, the state in Massachusetts is interested in creating a system that is sustainable. The people who work pay taxes, and these taxes fund the services that workers need, as well as the sustenance that is required for the rest of the non-working population. Do you think the workers get nothing out of this arrangement? Poppy-cock. They get everything. They get to do whatever they want with the vast majority of their profits. The state grants them SECURITY that they need from the masses. They obtain this security in part through force, but mostly through placating the masses with welfare payments. This is why residents of Massachusetts MAY protest here and there, but you would do well to note that these protests are always relatively small and easily contained. This is because the state has successfully placated the masses.

The state is not interested in your lofty goals. Rather, it is focused on the pragmatic work of keeping peace and order within its borders.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.americancrossroads.org/2012/01/elizabeth-warren-i-do-have-donors-on-wall-street/

I'll just go ahead and take your total lack of specificity and experience as an absolute surrender to the righteousness of my arguments, for which I've for sources and experience.

Get a job you friggin limp wrist. I work with the unions and I've met Granny Warren. Believe me, the last thing they need is YOU being their defender you pathetic knowledge-free Marxist wannabe. You've got nothing of substance to say, just sit around mamas house at your desk and wait to die. You have no clue what's going on out here. 
Go to school byatch.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

I was pinged night before last, and was searching for my pax in the parking lot when I got the cancellation. It was then that I noticed about 7 kids standing together and surmised this: They ordered X, were hoping for XL, and saw me looking for them in my Camry. Then cancelled. We call these people the name of a popular feminine hygeine product famous in the 70's. I'd have gladly made as many trips as necessary. But I wouldn't have taken more than I had seatbelts for.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> They ordered X, were hoping for XL...


How would it have benefited them to have an XL vehicle respond to an X fare? I drive an XL vehicle and when it's slow sometimes I'll accept an X fare. When I see 5 or 6 passengers waiting for me I KNOW that I just got lucky. A surprise XL fare that the customer won't know about until they get the cc charge. They are so HAPPY during the trip thinking they were clever and got over on Uber and the driver.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I do have a job (a very important one to society; I have picked my career very specifically for this reason), not that I feel the need to prove anything to you. Have a nice day .


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Great job!!! If you can fit em take them!!! I do it all the time and never got a ticket. Cops have much bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Congrats on the $20 tip.


Uber is breeding a hyper-dumb race of driver slaves. Calling it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Uber is breeding a hyper-dumb race of driver slaves. Calling it.


Uber isn't breeding them. They've been around since before Uber and were just waiting for someone to come along and use them.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How would it have benefited them to have an XL vehicle respond to an X fare? I drive an XL vehicle and when it's slow sometimes I'll accept an X fare. When I see 5 or 6 passengers waiting for me I KNOW that I just got lucky. A surprise XL fare that the customer won't know about until they get the cc charge. They are so HAPPY during the trip thinking they were clever and got over on Uber and the driver.


XL=more than 4 seats available. It benefits them to get the larger car for the X price. They were hoping I'd be a larger car for the X price. When they saw I wasn't, they cancelled. I'm still new, and am surmising this is the case. It wasn't for slow response. I was in the parking lot 3 minutes after ping. Could it have been another reason?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I do have a job (a very important one to society; I have picked my career very specifically for this reason), not that I feel the need to prove anything to you. Have a nice day .


Everybody unite under this ******s banner. Even though he's never done

TRIP #1

The entirely theoretical poster
DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Get a ****ing job you fat ****


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wait - based on your response, you can increase the fare based on the number of riders? You don't have to accept the X price if they requested X? I may have misunderstood.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Well call me Dick, but I guess I will have a lot of fun reporting unlawful overloaded vehicles to the cops.
only reporting drunk drivers gets boring sometimes.

If a rider told you to drive 100 on the freeway because he tips you $20 bucks.. would you do that too?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> XL=more than 4 seats available. It benefits them to get the larger car for the X price. They were hoping I'd be a larger car for the X price. When they saw I wasn't, they cancelled. I'm still new, and am surmising this is the case. It wasn't for slow response. I was in the parking lot 3 minutes after ping. Could it have been another reason?


Thing is that if a pax requests an X vehicle and has 5 or 6 pax, the driver can email Uber and increase the fare rate after the fact (assuming the driver is in an XL vehicle). One thing that I actually like about Uber as compared to Lyft. On Lyft, they don't tell you if it is a regular or a plus request, so you have no idea if they are being charged correctly until the next day.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> XL=more than 4 seats available. It benefits them to get the larger car for the X price. They were hoping I'd be a larger car for the X price. When they saw I wasn't, they cancelled. I'm still new, and am surmising this is the case. It wasn't for slow response. I was in the parking lot 3 minutes after ping. Could it have been another reason?


XL does not equal X price for more than 4 passengers. We charge XL prices when we respond to an X fare and there are more than 4 passengers. We just don't tell them about it. We inform Uber after the trip and Uber adjusts the fare to XL rates.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> One thing that I actually like about Uber as compared to Lyft. On Lyft, they don't tell you if it is a regular or a plus request, so you have no idea if they are being charged correctly until the next day.


And then Lyft won't adjust the fare. Whenever I'm picking up a Lyft fare that has more than 4 passengers....when I get there I tell them that their LyftPlus fare did not register correctly and ask them to re-request before we start the trip. That usually separates the BS from the honest.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> And then Lyft won't adjust the fare. Whenever I'm picking up a Lyft fare that has more than 4 passengers....when I get there I tell them that their LyftPlus fare did not register correctly and ask them to re-request before we start the trip. That usually separates the BS from the honest.


Great tactic.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Great tactic.


You're welcome. No charge.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You're welcome. No charge.


I'm one of those guys who wouldn't drive XL or Plus. Not enough demand to be worthwhile, and most groups who need an XL or Plus tend to be the rowdy/messy type. IMO, not worth the headache.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> ...most groups who need an XL or Plus tend to be the rowdy/messy type. IMO, not worth the headache.


Most of my XL customers are two people or less that just don't want to be crammed in a Prius. The closer to Midnight the more younger passengers and the more likely they are to be a PITA.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I would argue that the 10 that get hurt aren't killed because they are wearing seat belts. If you don't require seatbelts, a higher percentage would be killed instead of injured, reducing costs.


Strange thought process there. I guess a life may not be worth the cost of health care and rehabilitation. When a person is earning below minimum wage I guess one can make that mathematical assessment.

What has the world come to.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Good ideas aren't always popular ones. Popular ideas aren't always good ones.


Have you held a newborn child?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Don’t think it’s fair, to expect parents to be immune to sociopathy. In fact they’re just as guilty of it as people are generally forgiven of anything done to protect (or promote) their children. What’s happened to our world has nothing to do with individual behavior, and is more about perverse incentives and systems designed to pit the decent unassuming folk against each other.

As usual the trouble is at the top. Plenty of museums, plenty of guillotines.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Strange thought process there. I guess a life may not be worth the cost of health care and rehabilitation. When a person is earning below minimum wage I guess one can make that mathematical assessment.
> 
> What has the world come to.


I find it funny that people take the stance that money plays no role in decisions. Hypothetical scenario: a newborn is born with a terminal condition, but through a new technology, her life can be extended. Bad news: the treatment costs $200k/minute. How long should she be treated? Should the rest of the country go broke paying for her treatment? It may seem irrelevant but it is not. Several people with only a month or two left to live go through costly treatments at taxpayer or insurance expense even though prognosis is not for them and they are at the end of their natural lives. They do this because of 2 things; either a fear of death or because death with dignity laws do not exist where they live and they want to escape pain. Spending billions of dollars to prolong these people's lives for a month or two is foolish. I say this as a person who watched my Grandfather die of bone and prostate cancer, listening to him pray he'd die each day to escape the pain. Problem is that he lived in California and they don't have a death with dignity law. So, he used medicaid and insurance money to pay for morphine, hospice care, and countless other expensive drugs when he really just wanted to die, but was not allowed to.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Have you held a newborn child?


I actually love children. I just wish stupid people would stop having them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I actually love children. I just wish stupid people would stop having them.


You didn't answer my question


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I will say a prayer for RideshareGuru. I'm afraid Uber has sucked dry his soul. He needs the divine help of Our Father to see the good things in life once again.

Maybe he'll have an Ebenezer Scrooge moment this Christmas .


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I will say a prayer for RideshareGuru. I'm afraid Uber has sucked dry his soul. He needs the divine help of Our Father to see the good things in life once again.
> 
> Maybe he'll have an Ebenezer Scrooge moment this Christmas .


Interesting that an avowed statist with Stalin's likeness for an avatar would profess religion so much as Stalin famously pushed the church out of Russia because it was a challenge to his power. I'm not saying that statists in general don't use religion to get their ends accomplished (look at Henry VIII), I'm just saying that your use with your avatar is laughable.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Interesting that an avowed statist with Stalin's likeness for an avatar would profess religion so much as Stalin famously pushed the church out of Russia because it was a challenge to his power. I'm not saying that statists in general don't use religion to get their ends accomplished (look at Henry VIII), I'm just saying that your use with your avatar is laughable.


I never said I agreed with Stalin about _everything_.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You didn't answer my question


Yes, I have a time or two because I have a large family; so? When you see an Islamic terrorist taking hostages in Sydney, do you imagine him as a newborn? Once people attain the age of majority, they need to take responsibility for themselves. This means welfare should be severely limited and laws to protect himself from himself should be eliminated in a free society.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I never said I agreed with Stalin about _everything_.


So, what do you think are the good morals instilled in people by your religion (I am assuming christianity)? Keep in mind that whatever answer you give me, I will destroy you on with relevant facts (per our usual encounters).


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, what do you think are the good morals instilled in people by your religion (I am assuming christianity). Keep in mind that whatever answer you give me, I will destroy you on with relevant facts (per our usual encounters).


Any children in my family who don't understand hypocrisy or the feeling of defeating a stupid person in an argument will definitely be pointed towards this total ****ing zero. 
He's not even a ****ing *driver*. 
But regardless, he never answers with specificity because he's a clear cut window licker on the short bus. 
Stalin PPPFFFF give it up dude


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Any children in my family who don't understand hypocrisy or the feeling of defeating a stupid person in an argument will definitely be pointed towards this total ****ing zero.
> He's not even a ****ing *driver*.
> But regardless, he never answers with specificity because he's a clear cut window licker on the short bus.
> Stalin PPPFFFF give it up dude


I also find it amusing that someone with a mass murderer for an avatar would even try to discuss morals. Increasingly funny to me is that Stalin executed millions of people just for their religious beliefs. Had he lived in Stalin's Russia, he would have been a useful idiot right up until he was executed.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't care anymore if some rookies drive 5-9 pax in a Prius anymore.
Sooner or later this will lead to a tradegy and will be all over the media

Just please do not hurt or kill any of the 4.8 - 5.0 Star Pax.. 
I really appreciate those fine people and want to continue driving them.

Only take more than 5pax if their rating is superlow, so we don't mind the loss.
and every car impounded or ticketed is just a win for the rest of us.

I stopped caring about idiots !


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I only recently found out that after the trip one can report that there was more than 4 pax in an uber X. This hasn't happened to me much, but now I'll report every time. 
I sat outside this club and watched this poor middle aged lady in a Camry UberX have brats just pile the **** in like 4/5 in the back seat. It's not like she can really stop and make shit right without wastin time and thus money or get rating ****ed. At least I have an XL capable vehicle and I never hesitate to tell people to pound sand. My ratings at this point are unimpeachable.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I only recently found out that after the trip one can report that there was more than 4 pax in an uber X. This hasn't happened to me much, but now I'll report every time.
> I sat outside this club and watched this poor middle aged lady in a Camry UberX have brats just pile the **** in like 4/5 in the back seat. It's not like she can really stop and make shit right without wastin time and thus money or get rating ****ed. At least I have an XL capable vehicle and I never hesitate to tell people to pound sand. My ratings at this point are unimpeachable.


I drive an x tier vehicle and if there's more than 4, i always leave them there and charge for a no show.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Yes, I have a time or two because I have a large family; so? When you see an Islamic terrorist taking hostages in Sydney, do you imagine him as a newborn? Once people attain the age of majority, they need to take responsibility for themselves. This means welfare should be severely limited and laws to protect himself from himself should be eliminated in a free society.


So if your car reaches the "age of the majority" and suddenly displays symptoms of non-performance (possibly brought on by your driving) you drive it to a wreckers?

Because a car is a mechanical device should we avail the services of professional help more freely than you would a person who through possibly no fault of their own requires professional help to rectify a condition?

Were any of the Newborns that you held of your making?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So if your car reaches the "age of the majority" and suddenly displays symptoms of non-performance (possibly brought on by your driving) you drive it to a wreckers?
> 
> Because a car is a mechanical device should we avail the services of professional help more freely than you would a person who through possibly no fault of their own requires professional help to rectify a condition?
> 
> Were any of the Newborns that you held of your making?


First of all, you have a very poor analogy for your position. A car is not a human, nor is it living. Also, governments (at least free ones) don't mandate that you keep a vehicle for any length of time. You could have used a pet as an analogy (at least a pet lives). And with pets (some considered family members), people have to make financially based life and death decisions every day of the year. At least with those decisions, the people making the decision have skin in the game of their decisions. Would you argue that it is my duty as a taxpayer to save someone else's dog Fluffy for another month? A bureaucrat mandating that the public at large spend an unlimited amount of money to possibly temporarily prolong the life of someone that they don't know is immoral on several levels as it takes any rational decision making out of the hands of the actual stakeholders and puts the responsibility for paying for the decisions on people who have no power to make the decision and no personal interest in the outcome. When I said "age of majority", that is 18 in most countries, at that age, you have a lot of life left ahead of you, but you are also legally responsible for your own actions. Your own actions carry consequences for yourself and others. All I am advocating for is to give people freedom over their own lives, going hand in hand with that is demanding that they take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> They should educate riders as well. In the rider app under the map of your location, there two buttons that say uberX and UberXL. How hard would it be squeeze in
> 
> "uberX: 1-4 passengers"
> "uberXL: up to 6 passengers"
> ...


****in assholes. Just can't pay $5 more for the right service. I take x and XL calls. Pisses me off


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> First of all, you have a very poor analogy for your position. A car is not a human, nor is it living. Also, governments (at least free ones) don't mandate that you keep a vehicle for any length of time. You could have used a pet as an analogy (at least a pet lives). And with pets (some considered family members), people have to make financially based life and death decisions every day of the year. At least with those decisions, the people making the decision have skin in the game of their decisions. Would you argue that it is my duty as a taxpayer to save someone else's dog Fluffy for another month? A bureaucrat mandating that the public at large spend an unlimited amount of money to possibly temporarily prolong the life of someone that they don't know is immoral on several levels as it takes any rational decision making out of the hands of the actual stakeholders and puts the responsibility for paying for the decisions on people who have no power to make the decision and no personal interest in the outcome. When I said "age of majority", that is 18 in most countries, at that age, you have a lot of life left ahead of you, but you are also legally responsible for your own actions. Your own actions carry consequences for yourself and others. All I am advocating for is to give people freedom over their own lives, going hand in hand with that is demanding that they take responsibility for their own actions.


Dear Guru, I'm still trying to get to know you better here. So far I've learnt you dont like answering questions that would allow me an insight into the environment that has shaped your views.

So you can't claim its all a one-way street, here are a couple of things that has influenced my views.

Being at the Birth of my 3 Kids
Holding a Child who was born at 24 weeks and cost Taxpayers close to a million dollars in specialist care to secure her life. A life that is full of potential. And one that has already brought out the very best Human behaviour.

So please answer - what would you do with your car?

Were the Newborns of your making?

Please allow me to understand you.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Dear Guru, I'm still trying to get to know you better here. So far I've learnt you dont like answering questions that would allow me an insight into the environment that has shaped your views.
> 
> So you can't claim its all a one-way street, here are a couple of things that has influenced my views.
> 
> ...


As stated before, when I said "age of majority", I was talking about 18 years old as a human. Your question is not in any way relevant to that statement. But, depending on what was wrong with the vehicle and what my financial situation and use for the vehicle is, I may sell it, fix it, donate it, or just buy another one and keep it. It is very situational. I would not however, expect taxpayers to bail me out. I have no kids of my own, and I see the decision to have children as a very financial one. If you can't afford them, don't have them, they are very preventable. Also, in your anecdote of holding the taxpayer funded child, the government also has spending limits and procedures that they will not cover, as does any insurance policy. Your earlier position is that money should have no bearing in medical situations. And then you also have to ask yourself, "who gets this money?", if people are to be obligated to save lives, shouldn't the people providing the services do so for free?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> the taxpayer funded child


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Dear Guru, I'm still trying to get to know you better here. So far I've learnt you dont like answering questions that would allow me an insight into the environment that has shaped your views.
> 
> So you can't claim its all a one-way street, here are a couple of things that has influenced my views.
> 
> ...


BTW, on your earlier argument about being safer due to gun bans:


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> BTW, on your earlier argument about being safer due to gun bans:


Now compare the yearly death rate from guns in Australia vs. USA. You know, using smart people math numbers instead of stupid people internet memes .


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Now compare the yearly death rate from guns in Australia vs. USA. You know, using smart people math numbers instead of stupid people internet memes .


The yearly death rate in Australia from all causes is and was lower, even before the ban. Australia is a different society than the US and their population is far less diverse. And though the firearm death rate declined, death from other sources increased, especially with knives. A gun is but a tool, the person is the weapon. All the meme says is that the gun bans failed to accomplish their goals. What we see here in America is that more firearm ownership and less restrictions on concealed carry have lowered crime rates drastically over time. http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424127887323777204578195470446855466


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Now compare the yearly death rate from guns in Australia vs. USA. You know, using smart people math numbers instead of stupid people internet memes .


Oh, and here's a quote from your old statist pal, Adolf Hitler:


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@Guru and @DriversUnite :

I read the first of both of your messages carefully and just scanned the recent ones a little bit.
Whatever both of you are saying I want to appreciate two grown man for being able to discuss
different angles of view in a respectful manner.. yes many others here can definetly learn from both of you guys.

We do not always have to agree with eachothers here, as long as we do it like you guys just showed.

"when I grow up, I want to be just like you guys"


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Now compare the yearly death rate from guns in Australia vs. USA. You know, using smart people math numbers instead of stupid people internet memes .


I wonder how Australia might fare if we shipped them 46 Million Blacks. 
Why not get real real with statistics on _that subject.
_
*No Justice, No Peace!
Sgt White Privilege *


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I wonder how Australia might fare if we shipped them 46 Million Blacks.
> Why not get real real with statistics on _that subject.
> _
> *No Justice, No Peace!
> Sgt White Privilege *


You're right, SgtMurphy. It must be the Blacks.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Now compare the yearly death rate from guns in The black community vs. The white community. You know, using smart people math numbers instead of stupid people internet memes .


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> You're right, SgtMurphy. It must be the Blacks.


Straight from the NAACP:
http://www.naacp.org/pages/criminal-justice-fact-sheet


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

http://theconversation.com/faking-w...-americans-abuse-australian-crime-stats-11678


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats to all of you who tried to stay on topic in this thread, in spite of the efforts of those determined to steer it off the tracks with whatever the hell it was they were using as a vehicle to argue with and insult each other. Maybe we could have a forum for philosophical discussion for these guys to use for all the preaching and screaming.
Now, back to our regular programming. I'm on my third Prius, none of which was a V, and I have carried four passengers only a couple of times, and believe me, it was crowded! I cannot imagine squeezing one more, let alone two or three beyond the intended use of the rear seat.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

unter ling said:


> http://theconversation.com/faking-w...-americans-abuse-australian-crime-stats-11678


Interesting article for you to pick based on your "motto". The facts are that the Australian crime rates were lower to begin with than US crime rates. The US and Australia are very different countries with different populations. The label "conservative" applied to the former Australian PM is nothing like what an American conservative is. In America, all crime has been going down for several years with a corresponding increase in gun ownership and expanded freedoms with concealed carry. Depriving people of freedom does not make a free society.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Congrats to all of you who tried to stay on topic in this thread, in spite of the efforts of those determined to steer it off the tracks with whatever the hell it was they were using as a vehicle to argue with and insult each other. Maybe we could have a forum for philosophical discussion for these guys to use for all the preaching and screaming.


Interesting comment for someone in an Uber forum who isn't even a rideshare driver..........Have you met my friend Kettle?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Interesting comment for someone in an Uber forum who isn't even a rideshare driver..........Have you met my friend Kettle?


And please enlighten me as to the relation to Uber your long, page after page argument has?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> And please enlighten me as to the relation to Uber your long, page after page argument has?


Former Uber driver, now taking them to arbitration, current Lyft driver. But then again, if you had read my profile or posts, you'd know that one already. Not too swift are ya there Sparky?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, Sparky, you didn't understand the question. I wasn't asking about you, but rather how your off topic argument had to do with Uber.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Now I apologize to the OP for being led astray from the original topic.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Well, Sparky, you didn't understand the question. I wasn't asking about you, but rather how your off topic argument had to do with Uber.


In case you hadn't noticed, I already covered the hypocrisy of you asking that question.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Interesting article for you to pick based on your "motto". The facts are that the Australian crime rates were lower to begin with than US crime rates. The US and Australia are very different countries with different populations. The label "conservative" applied to the former Australian PM is nothing like what an American conservative is. In America, all crime has been going down for several years with a corresponding increase in gun ownership and expanded freedoms with concealed carry. Depriving people of freedom does not make a free society.


The article i posted actually backed up some of your claims regarding reduced homocides without gun control.

I am also fully aware that our countries are vastly different even though we speak a similar language. We just have it too good over here.
oh and my motto has nothing to do with the use of fire arms. Refer to Midnight Oil song the power and the passion, although it was originally was a line from Emiliano Zapata the oils did not use it in the same context


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

unter ling said:


> The article i posted actually backed up some of your claims regarding reduced homocides without gun control.
> 
> I am also fully aware that our countries are vastly different even though we speak a similar language. We just have it too good over here.
> oh and my motto has nothing to do with the use of fire arms. Refer to Midnight Oil song the power and the passion


The motto is similar to a line from Braveheart, "they can take our lives but they will not take our freedom". A free people don't need to ask government permission to arm themselves. Your quote implies standing up to existing power. Hard to do that if you are unarmed.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> The motto is similar to a line from Braveheart, "they can take our lives but they will not take our freedom". A free people don't need to ask government permission to arm themselves. Your quote implies standing up to existing power. Hard to do that if you are unarmed.


Ghandi did it. 
But we also stand up to the deceitful corporates like uber, and taking up arms against Travis is probably against the law there also.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Ghandi did it.
> But we also stand up to the deceitful corporates like uber, and taking up arms against Travis is probably against the law there also.


http://www.wsj.com/news/articles/SB...6160371482469358.html?mod=djemEditorialPage_h


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Ghandi did it.
> But we also stand up to the deceitful corporates like uber, and taking up arms against Travis is probably against the law there also.


Chicago has some of the strictest gun laws in the country.
How's the crime rate in Chicago?

Sarc off a moment: I'm really sad to have heard about the IslamoPsycho killing people there.
Sarc back on: Didn't he hear about the strict gun bans there?

If ****ers wanna pull some of that "Allahu Ackbar "or  "I hate my dad!" mass shooting Around me, they'd better be fast as lightning and accurate as ****...Oh and, shoot me first. Cuz Sergeant has one of two hand cannons around at all times.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Chicago has some of the strictest gun laws in the country.
> How's the crime rate in Chicago?
> 
> Sarc off a moment: I'm really sad to have heard about the IslamoPsycho killing people there.
> ...


These hand cannons are of course registered with the state, I assume?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Chicago has some of the strictest gun laws in the country.
> How's the crime rate in Chicago?
> 
> Sarc off a moment: I'm really sad to have heard about the IslamoPsycho killing people there.
> ...


How long did it take you to get the permit in Boston? Must have sucked! I stick to the more free states. TN just passed a law 6 months ago that allows you to carry concealed in your vehicle without a permit.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> These hand cannons are of course registered with the state, I assume?


What business is it of yours?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> http://www.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052748703529004576160371482469358?mod=djemEditorialPage_h&mg=reno64-wsj&url=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703529004576160371482469358.html?mod=djemEditorialPage_h


Haha oh my LAWD I just read that entire article...Riveting!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> What business is it of yours?


It is required that all guns are registered with the state. It is the only way to assure safety of the Bostonian citizenry, which includes me.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> These hand cannons are of course registered with the state, I assume?


What has that got to do with anything? Are you trying to make some point? 
Perhaps about the fact that legal guns aren't the problem in this nation? 
If so, you've made your first valid point in my opinion! 
And you've done so on our drivers forum without ever having been a driver! Nice job Lenin


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Chicago has some of the strictest gun laws in the country.
> How's the crime rate in Chicago?
> 
> Sarc off a moment: I'm really sad to have heard about the IslamoPsycho killing people there.
> ...


You're not much less of a threat than they, unfortunately. Your hero fantasy is not banned because of LIBRULS! It's banned because reasonable people fear your gun like they would any. And if the conservative hellscape version of LA and Chicago makes conservatives leave those places, I support fully the bullshit tales you love to spin about them.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> It is required that all guns are registered with the state. It is the only way to assure safety of the Bostonian citizenry, which includes me.


Oh right because all those shootings in Mattapan are happening with registered firearms yah? 
Haha you my lady, are decidedly *not *safe. Because if and when you get held up for your money, or some lone wolf Islamofacist shoots up the Gap while you're looking at Chinos, it ain't gonna happen with a registered firearm.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> What has that got to do with anything? Are you trying to make some point?
> Perhaps about the fact that legal guns aren't the problem in this nation?
> If so, you've made your first valid point in my opinion!
> And you've done so on our drivers forum without ever having been a driver! Nice job Lenin


The point is even you put up with the state requiring your hand cannons to be registered. Why would you do that? Shouldn't you pick up and move to Nashville with your monkey buddy, where it's legal to have 500 unregistered guns in your car?

OR perhaps you realize that the benefits the state provide are more than enough to put up with this little inconvenience .


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> You're not much less of a threat than they, unfortunately. Your hero fantasy is not banned because of LIBRULS! It's banned because reasonable people fear your gun like they would any.


Dude Liberals don't take my gat away, they just make it harder and more expensive for those of us that follow the rules to get firearms. What does that have to do with gangbangers? They laugh at laws.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The point is even you put up with the state requiring your hand cannons to be registered. Why would you do that? Shouldn't you pick up and move to Nashville with your monkey buddy, where it's legal to have 500 unregistered guns in your car?
> 
> OR perhaps you realize that the benefits the state provide are more than enough to put up with this little inconvenience .


So if I don't agree that the law is the way I want it to be, I automatically move out of state? When are you leaving, cuz remember that you wanted an automatically rising gas tax? 
More BULLSHIT in 5,4,3,2....
(I recommend you go off topic)


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Oh right because all those shootings in Mattapan are happening with registered firearms yah?
> Haha you my lady, are decidedly *not *safe. Because if and when you get held up for your money, or some lone wolf Islamofacist shoots up the Gap while you're looking at Chinos, it ain't gonna happen with a registered firearm.


Wait so keeping track of firearms is a bad thing because we can't keep track of them all? Pissed off loons w/o criminal records snap all the time for reasons of work or family. Sorry dude, you want the power to kill, you're definitely going on some lists.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> So if I don't agree that the law is the way I want it to be, I automatically move out of state? When are you leaving, cuz remember that you wanted an automatically rising gas tax?
> More BULLSHIT in 5,4,3,2....
> (I recommend you go off topic)


I just think there's a little spark in you that knows the state registering all guns is the right thing to do .


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> You're not much less of a threat than they, unfortunately. Your hero fantasy is not banned because of LIBRULS! It's banned because reasonable people fear your gun like they would any. And if the conservative hellscape version of LA and Chicago makes conservatives leave those places, I support fully the bullshit tales you love to spin about them.


*Fantasy
Woops
http://touch.humanevents.com/humane...ing-stabbing-rampage,547be06ed669861ce9066fcf

Oopsie
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dgun-saved-100-lives-terrorists-ran-amok.html

Sorry bout yer face 
Maybe you can talk about how registered guns are more likely to cause deaths
Then leave out the fact that suicides account for this "fact"
Dismissed. *


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I just think there's a little spark in you that knows the state registering all guns is the right thing to do .


Do they register all guns?

Or are you leaving out the ones used in a vast majority of crimes, thus undermining your argument and spilling perverbial baby batter all over that cutesy emoticon that I predicted you'd answer with instead of answering to the actual issues that I raised?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Dude you just quoted a dailymail and humanevents article in the same post. Like, as _evidence_, even anecdotally so. Both of those sources are activist conservative, they cherry pick to make your cherry picking easier.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Do they register all guns?
> 
> Or are you leaving out the ones used in a vast majority of crimes, thus undermining your argument and spilling perverbial baby batter all over that cutesy emoticon that I predicted you'd answer with instead of answering to the actual issues that I raised?


The state is getting better and better at tracking everything.

Just because your rumble tumble brain cannot comprehend what the state can do in the near future doesn't mean you are right.

Soon guns will not even fire unless held by the correctly registered person .


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Wait so keeping track of firearms is a bad thing because we can't keep track of them all? Pissed off loons w/o criminal records snap all the time for reasons of work or family. Sorry dude, you want the power to kill, you're definitely going on some lists.


Nice straw man argument, but I'll be waiting for you to explain away the two news stories that blew up your "fantasy" statement. 
After that, point to where I said the state shouldn't register firearms at all. 
Because according to that logic swing, if I'm pro choice that means I want mandatory abortions for each second child. 
Liberal logic: don't let facts get in the way when you're frothing and grasping.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Dude you just quoted a dailymail and humanevents article in the same post. Like, as _evidence_, even anecdotally so. Both of those sources are activist conservative, they cherry pick to make your cherry picking easier.


Which one of those things *didn't * happen?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If you hate libruls so much already, I’m not going to bother with you.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Dude you just quoted a dailymail and humanevents article in the same post. Like, as _evidence_, even anecdotally so. Both of those sources are activist conservative, they cherry pick to make your cherry picking easier.


*Here you go, daddy's got two fresh new sources. Just let me know if you decide to bend over backwards trying to say the BBC and Yahoo news are right wing outlets:
Ones made of iron and the other one steel...
If the left don't get ya...
http://news.yahoo.com/police-woman-beheaded-oklahoma-workplace-144459291.html
The right one will...
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-24240406

You guys are making this too easy. 
*


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> If you hate libruls so much already, I'm not going to bother with you.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The state is getting better and better at tracking everything.
> 
> Just because your rumble tumble brain cannot comprehend what the state can do in the near future doesn't mean you are right.
> 
> Soon guns will not even fire unless held by the correctly registered person .


Wow! Even the ones we're talking about? The unregistered ones! 
Go with River City and dress each others wounds. 
You know you've been bested.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Wow! Even the ones we're talking about? The unregistered ones!
> Go with River City and dress each others wounds.
> You know you've been bested.


You're right. I really have nothing more to say. Good job .


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Wait so keeping track of firearms is a bad thing because we can't keep track of them all? Pissed off loons w/o criminal records snap all the time for reasons of work or family. Sorry dude, you want the power to kill, you're definitely going on some lists.


I could kill with a knife and avoid lists, or with an unregistered gun. Not hard to do for those with ambition. Also, when gun bans go into effect, knife crimes go up, notice a cause and effect here? Also know that Chicago, with its gun restrictions in place is more dangerous than Iraq with terrorists and soldiers running around freely with fully automatic rifles, grenades, rocket launchers and RPGs! Even the liberal Chicago Tribune admits this (while also directly calling for a police state). http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...olence-20120603_1_gang-violence-chicago-river


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Is the Trib liberal because they are not openly conservative like the Sun-Times? Sorry to focus on that, but you’re from out of town and making shit up about a good paper. I get seriously tired of conservatives spending more time talking about my city than they do their own. It is possible they know even less about their own cities than they do mine, given the bland suburban experience typical of vocal conservatives.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Is the Trib liberal because they are not openly conservative like the Sun-Times? Sorry to focus on that, but you're from out of town and making shit up about a good paper. I get seriously tired of conservatives spending more time talking about my city than they do their own. It is possible they know even less about their own cities than they do mine, given the bland suburban experience typical of vocal conservatives.


Cuz Boston is a conservative stronghold in flyover country. 
Still waiting on your specific answers to my hate speech.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Wow! Even the ones we're talking about? The unregistered ones!
> Go with River City and dress each others wounds.
> You know you've been bested.


Apparently he hasn't heard of 3D printing or AR kits either, lol


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Is the Trib liberal because they are not openly conservative like the Sun-Times? Sorry to focus on that, but you're from out of town and making shit up about a good paper. I get seriously tired of conservatives spending more time talking about my city than they do their own. It is possible they know even less about their own cities than they do mine, given the bland suburban experience typical of vocal conservatives.


The trib is liberal because they are a liberal mouthpiece. You don't hear too many media outlets calling for troops to be deployed in Chicago to disarm the populace door by door, that is pretty damned statist if you ask me. Yet, they said it and published it!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> you're from out of town and making shit up about a good paper.


Newsflash: if you like it, there is a 99% chance it is liberal.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Apparently he hasn't heard of 3D printing or AR kits either, lol


Just start calling it 'hate speech' when you undermine one of these people and they give a milketoast response, if any. 
You bitter clinger you.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Chicago has some of the strictest gun laws in the country.
> How's the crime rate in Chicago?
> 
> Sarc off a moment: I'm really sad to have heard about the IslamoPsycho killing people there.
> ...


 The gun laws mainly targeted semi auto wepons and assult rifles. The nut in Sydney had a shotgun which are legal. Was the restiction of firearms a good idea? Maybe maybe not but it did remove a majority of the semi automatics that were around. Basically if you want to kill someone there is always a way to do it. Gun or no gun.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> *Here you go, daddy's got two fresh new sources. Just let me know if you decide to bend over backwards trying to say the BBC and Yahoo news are right wing outlets:
> Ones made of iron and the other one steel...
> If the left don't get ya...
> http://news.yahoo.com/police-woman-beheaded-oklahoma-workplace-144459291.html
> ...


I notice also that the guy in the beheading story had a Jesus tattoo and an Islamic tattoo. So much for religion instilling morals in people, huh? lol


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I notice also that the guy in the beheading story had a Jesus tattoo and an Islamic tattoo. So much for religion instilling morals in people, huh? lol


Those are the FALSE religions, buddy-o. If you want the real stuff, check this out: http://divinetruth.com/www/en/html/index.htm#welcome.htm


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

unter ling said:


> The gun laws mainly targeted semi auto wepons and assult rifles. The nut in Sydney had a shotgun which are legal. Was the restiction of firearms a good idea? Maybe maybe not but it did remove a majority of the semi automatics that were around. Basically if you want to kill someone there is always a way to do it. Gun or no gun.


Funny the libs want to ban the "evil" semi-auto rifles. Twice as many homicides were committed by beatings with hands and feet than all rifles combined.....http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/uc...s.-2011/tables/expanded-homicide-data-table-8

Gun control isn't about guns, its about control.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> http://www.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052748703529004576160371482469358?mod=djemEditorialPage_h&mg=reno64-wsj&url=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703529004576160371482469358.html?mod=djemEditorialPage_h


So what gandhi was crazy, Pacifist to the exrtreme but in his case it worked. Diplomacy should always be used before force if possible.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Those are the FALSE religions, buddy-o. If you want the real stuff, check this out: http://divinetruth.com/www/en/html/index.htm#welcome.htm


Seriously???? Tell me you are joking about this cult of idiots who try to say they are reincarnated descendants of the christian deity. May as well worship this guy:


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

It's not a cult and that's not what they're saying. You didn't even look at it.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

unter ling said:


> So what gandhi was crazy, Pacifist to the exrtreme but in his case it worked. Diplomacy should always be used before force if possible.


Read the article, he was not a pacifist in his personal life, and his methods undermined his goals.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> It's not a cult and that's not what they're saying. You didn't even look at it.


Actually, I did, read the "about us" page, 1st paragraph, you will see this: "My name is Alan John Miller, and many of my friends call me AJ. The beautiful woman you see with me is Mary Suzanne Luck. Just a little over 2000 years ago, we arrived on the earth for the first time. My name then was Yeshua ben Yosef, or the Jesus of the Bible, the son of Joseph and Mary. Mary's name then was Mary of Magdala, the woman identified in the Bible as Mary Magdalene. Mary was my wife then, and the first person I appeared to after I was crucified." He claims to be Jesus reincarnated. Sounds an awful lot like a cult to me, just like the guy in the video I posted.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

This thread has veered far enough from the topic. Please do not post any more if it isn't related.

RideshareGuru, you need to tone it back with your confrontational attitude towards other members. This is not a forum for picking fights.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Had one of my more memorable rides last night around 2 a.m. Got a ping, and then a call - asking if I had room for five passengers. I told 'em I had a Prius so probably not...and maybe they should split the group. He said I was the only driver that showed on the map so maybe they could squeeze in. I said I would drive over (just a few blocks) and they could decide.
> 
> As it turned out, there were six of them so lucky guy got to sit in the front passenger seat, and the other five wound up in the back seat. We had two different destinations so first guy paid the whole bill, and second guy added a $20 cash tip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Congrats to all of you who tried to stay on topic in this thread, in spite of the efforts of those determined to steer it off the tracks with whatever the hell it was they were using as a vehicle to argue with and insult each other. Maybe we could have a forum for philosophical discussion for these guys to use for all the preaching and screaming.
> Now, back to our regular programming. I'm on my third Prius, none of which was a V, and I have carried four passengers only a couple of times, and believe me, it was crowded! I cannot imagine squeezing one more, let alone two or three beyond the intended use of the rear seat.


You'd better hope everyone of those passengers shoe-horned into a Prius V had their safety's on their concealed carry weapons! All that pushing and shoving with weapons is a recipe for an accident!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Had one of my more memorable rides last night around 2 a.m. Got a ping, and then a call - asking if I had room for five passengers. I told 'em I had a Prius so probably not...and maybe they should split the group. He said I was the only driver that showed on the map so maybe they could squeeze in. I said I would drive over (just a few blocks) and they could decide.
> 
> As it turned out, there were six of them so lucky guy got to sit in the front passenger seat, and the other five wound up in the back seat. We had two different destinations so first guy paid the whole bill, and second guy added a $20 cash tip.
> 
> ...


One late evening I am dropping off a couple on Valencia street in SF. Just as I go to pull away from the corner curb a taxi makes a left hand turn in front of me and ends up right at the corner I am at. The rear hatch pops and out climbs 3 people. The rear doors open and out come 5 people. One person gets out of the front. All mostly women.

I was so impressed I got out of my car and gave the guy $5 bucks.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Alexander said:


> I have you beat- had 9, including me, in my Prius on my 3rd ride (won't do it again). A couple in the front passenger seat, 5 in back, and the last guy in the trunk. I made it work.


You crazy


----------

